# Happy Day!



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

I have to tell you I'm having such a good day today. I am not working today, my kids have the day off so we are going to go shopping and hang out later. The site is running smoothly (OK, so I have to hit submit a couple of times to make anything post, but thats probably my browser not the site) and I'm having more fun posting than I have in ages. I'm able to get to answering posts like I haven't for a long time. I don't know whats different today, could be just me! Whatever it is I am thoroughly enjoying the calm and peace. 

Hows everyone else today? Happy Day for you too?


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

Good for you, enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

I plan to. The weather is even cooperating a bit. Its warmed up nicely, but I hear the streets are an absolute nightmare! (We had freezing rain last night...eek!)


----------



## JohnL (Jan 30, 2009)

Good for you Alix!
Enjoy your day. I'm doing ok today, but I'll be better at happy hour


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

How much longer til Happy Hour John? I'll send some of my happy your way to get you through til then!


----------



## Glorie (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it Happy Hour already! Count me in, lol - Happy its Friday!! It's been a looooonnnnnggggggg week....ugh


----------



## roadfix (Jan 30, 2009)

Good day for me too.  I'm already thinking about what to BBQ this weekend.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been kinda down-in-the-dumps but after reading this, I'm feeling better! Thanks, Alix! Our weather is nice, my kids are home, I've already done the treadmill - what more could I want?


----------



## babetoo (Jan 30, 2009)

after a lousy week, problems with medications, i woke up feeling wonderful . yes , it is a happy day. course any day i wake up is a good day. lol. may actually get something useful done. so glad you are having a good day as well


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

Amen babetoo! 

And FM, I know what you mean about down in the dumps. Its hard to lose someone around here. All of us feel a bit bruised I think.

I just survived the mall crawl with my two girls. YEEK! Biggest freaking mall in North America and the little one decides at one end she needs to go all the way back to the other end. BLAH!!! LOL!

Still, we had lunch and shopped and giggled and life is sweet.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 30, 2009)

We both had excellent check-ups at the doctor today, so that was good.  A few months ago I won a $25 gas card, but for some reason it didn't work the two times I tried it.  I think it was because the gas came to more than $25, and even though I was going to pay for the extra, it didn't work--I think it was actually human error (the person behind the counter).  I noticed that it didn't say it had to be used for gas, and that it could be used anywhere that took MasterCard, so we were able to get $25 in groceries on our way home.  A little store we like to go to had some good sale prices on meat (they have really good meat there too), so we got some pork chops, ground beef, chicken, and a few packages of beef hotdogs, as well as a few 2-liter bottles of Diet Pepsi, a 12-pack of Sierra Mist Cranberry Splash (not our favorite, but it was $1 for the 12-pack), and a couple packages of sauerkraut.  So it has been a good day for us too!

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 30, 2009)

Good for you, Barbara! It's always a good day when you find food on sale! I have to go to the store in a little while so I hope I'll have the same luck.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 30, 2009)

Alix said:


> Amen babetoo!
> 
> And FM, I know what you mean about down in the dumps. Its hard to lose someone around here. All of us feel a bit bruised I think.
> 
> ...


I haven't been to a mall in years. I miss it. When you have boys, you end up at the arcade or the video game store.


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 30, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I haven't been to a mall in years. I miss it. When you have boys, you end up at the arcade or the video game store.



Oh yeah,I remember those days Fisher's Mom. Glad everyone is having a good day.I caught a little nap this afternoon and it was blissful.


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooo! A NAP! That is sweet indeed!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 30, 2009)

Our day just got happier!  We just received a phone call from one of the sweetest people in the world--Laurie.  She is just as sweet and real on the phone as she is here.  

Thanks Laurie!  We had such a great time talking to you!

Barbara


----------



## Constance (Jan 30, 2009)

I haven't really had a bad day, but I can't get around in all this snow and ice, and I am getting CABIN FEVER!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 30, 2009)

Hang out with us Connie!  We'll get you through it!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 30, 2009)

Barbara, you and James made my day happy.  It was wonderful talking to you both!  

And tonight I am meeting with one of my summer brides.  I am doing her wedding cake on June 27th.  Or should I say wedding cakes!!  The place where they are having the receiption charges an arm and a leg for cake cutting so we are doing 150 mini cakes (not cupcakes) and one layer for them to do the ceremonial cutting on.  She has been one of my "kids" for years, worked for us as my web design assistant but now she is in 2nd year medical school (and marrying an engineer!).  I love her to bits and can't wait to nail down the design of this cake tonight.

So in spite of the fact my leg has been extra swollen and painful today, I am having a VERY happy day!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 30, 2009)

It is too early for me to have a happy day. I am still grieving the loss of my friend, Dave Hutchins. I miss him and our long chats. A door has been closed and I am sad.


----------



## Alix (Jan 31, 2009)

PieSusan, its too bad you aren't having a happy day. Loss is difficult for everyone. 

Well folks, the day was extremely long but even more rewards came from it. We have been searching for a good "fit" for our daughters in softball teams. WE FOUND IT!! For BOTH of them! Last night ran so late because of a parent meeting for the eldest and we are so happy. The coaches are exactly right for our girl and while the schedule is heavy, they are willing to accomodate the fact that she dances as well. I'm so thankful. She likes the girls and they seem to be bonding well already. YAY!!!

This morning started early but I'm anticipating another happy happy day.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

Alix, I am so glad you started this thread.  It is kind of a new version of the last thing that made you smile but can be about the anticipation of a happy day as much as reflecting on what made you happy!

That is so great about your daughters' teams!  I remember with the nephews, and now with the best friends' sons, how the fit with the team is so important.

I am still happy from meeting with my friends and their daughter last night and designing her wedding cake!  I better get started though because we are doing a huge spray of red roses (out of sugar) for the top cake and then a bud for each of the "mini cakes" which will be about 100!

Today should be a good day as well because some guys are coming over to help get our bedroom floor in!  I am making a big pot of turkey chili and some corn bread!


----------



## Alix (Jan 31, 2009)

Yum yum! Turkey chili sounds wonderful! Things are sure looking up for you lately, I'm so glad as you had a lot of icky stuff going on there for a bit. Enjoy your day, I'm certainly enjoying mine. The sun is shining again and its warm enough to be out in just a spring coat. AHHHHH!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm happy for Alix and Laurie!  I am also happy that (as soon as today is over anyway) we made it through January.  One minute, one hour, one day, and one month at a time!  I'm also happy that the boxer that is running around loose is very very friendly and loves Cubbie and us (It could be so ugly otherwise!)!  

Barbara


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 31, 2009)

Just got back from the grocery with lots of yummy food. That always makes me happy!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

I have 3/4 of a bedroom floor and an empty chili pot with one small piece of cornbread left!  This really has been a happy day!  They would have finished the floor but found that the room is not square (not surprising and so the last strips are taking a lot of triming.  But it is beautiful and I sent four guys (plus DH who is gone to work now) out the door with full and happy tummies!

Robsan, I know what you mean - I hate shopping, but I love the results of my trips!

Barb, your do you have pictures of Cubbie?  I understand about the boxer running around - our Violet is a border collie/boxer and she has strength and energy to burn!

Thanks once again, Alix for the encouragement.  I have just decided to have a positive attitude that things will get better and they are, slowly, but very surely.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2009)

Here he is Laurie!  I need to take some new pictures.  These are pretty old, but other than getting longer, taller, and filling out some, he still looks the same.  The first two are with the boxer that used to come visit (taken last February).  His name was Roscoe and I loved him so much.  We just found out that someone shot and killed him.    I think the boxer that has been coming over this week could be his dad or brother.  The other pictures were taken in 2007, but as I said, Cubbie still looks pretty much the same.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh, don't tell Tony (or my dogs) but I am in love, Barbara!  He is very handsome indeed!  I love the tentative paw in the  wash tub.  Violet would be in there with all fours and head first!  Do you know she has her own paddling pool? ....and it is purple!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2009)

Cubbie now has two of them!  He was only tentative because his tub was brand new.  He "swims" regularly!  The reason we bought two was that we hoped that he would leave one to drink out of, and it seems to be working.

Cubbie makes many of my days (today included) happy!

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Jan 31, 2009)

Atta girl Laurie! Sometimes the only way to make changes we don't want to make is a little at a time with lots of friends holding our hands! I'm hanging on to you! (Stupid cholesterol!!)

And although I'm tired (just nowhere NEAR enough sleep!) I'm still happy. This place is such a balm to my soul right now. My friends are with me, my family is settled and my fuzzies are at my feet. Life is good. 

Can you post pix of your new floor?


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

Alix said:


> Can you post pix of your new floor?



I plan to do a whole expose on our "new home" as it gets completed.  I won't take one of the floor right now because DH has stuff all over it but as soon as the last board is in and the green dust is removed I will snap a few!  The carpet, lino and new vanity as well.  More progress was made today with the removal of the last of the big air filters!  Man am I glad to have those noise makers out of my house - but I sure couldn't have stayed here without them!

I am glad life is good for you Alix.  Sometimes that is all we need - contentment.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2009)

I think James and I need to move to Canada.  You two can start looking for a house for us exactly halfway between the two of you!  

BTW, Cubbie spends most of his time inside with us (he loves to be with us).  We have to hook him up outside when we go somewhere, and for some exercise, but he loves to be inside with us.  I didn't want anyone to think he has to be alone outside all the time!  He is having his own happy day right now going back and forth between us for loving and visiting the kitties.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you like cold winters?  Because I think half way between would probably be around Valemont, which is right in the heart of the Rocky Mountains.  Would you agree Alix?  It is a very lovely place though!

It would be wonderful to have you so close!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe we will have to have a winter home in BC on the coast, and a summer home in Edmonton! I'll bet it is pretty up there in the Rockies though!

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a happy and productive day today. I went to an architectural salvage place today in search of a doorknob set to replace one in the house that had broken. They had one that fit perfectly and loads of parts to have on hand for the rest of the doors. WooHoo!

The guy that runs this place is so nice and a pleasure to visit with - he's a wealth of information. I also found a fabulous, old, heavy brass, Craftsman-style mail slot. It's gorgeous and I walked out of there with that, a couple of heavy brass door plates and 2 knob sets for $20!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 1, 2009)

FM - whenever I visualize your kitchen I get "happy thoughts"!!!!  I just love it!

I'm happy because we haven't been hit with spammers for a few days!  Makes life easier around here.    It's been very relaxing here!  

Alix - you are a good woman - I surely don't do malls but to be with those girls and have that much fun - I'd do it in a heartbeat...with you pushing me in a wheelchair!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't you just love getting deals like that FM?!

Hey KE, you know those tandem baby strollers for two kids?  Do you think they have any tandem wheelchairs?  Alix can push us both!  Or 3 and James can push us all!

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Feb 2, 2009)

OK, I'm LMAO at Barbara and James halfway between me and Laurie. And I think that halfway would be more like Kamloops. I think you guys would like it there. Kind of deserty. Seriously HOT in the summer. Valemount is only about 4-5 hours from me, and Vancouver is about 13 or 14 depending on who's driving! 

Well, my day was good today. The best part has been here just reading about whats been going on with everyone. I'm off to work a bingo for my daughter's ball team. Not really enthused about that but what the hey, its something new and different and they feed me so it can't be all bad.

KE, I don't do malls often either, but I would put money on you "doing" our mall. Its got everything. Frankly, we could drop you at one of the spas and pick you up later. LOL. 

Hugs to you all, I'm off to do my duty.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2009)

Actually Alix, I knew it was more like Kamloops (DH's sister lives there) but I said Valemont because you have to realize I was (and still am) on mega meds!  Kamloops would be great because we go there a couple of times a year to see my SIL.

I have been to your MALL once and I spent a few hours there and think I only saw about a quarter or less of it!  Only mall I know that has two or three of the same store in it, just in different sections...or has that changed?

I am having a happier day today, even though I spend half of it in the hospital.  I am feeling a bit better, I heard from my daughter and I am about to go have a long winter's nap!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw that mall on a Christmas movie I saw in December, and I fell in love with it instantly!  Okay it's settled.  James and I are moving into the West Edmonton Mall and Alix and Laurie will just have to come visit us there!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 2, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Actually Alix, I knew it was more like Kamloops (DH's sister lives there) but I said Valemont because you have to realize I was (and still am) on mega meds! Kamloops would be great because we go there a couple of times a year to see my SIL.
> 
> I have been to your MALL once and I spent a few hours there and think I only saw about a quarter or less of it! Only mall I know that has two or three of the same store in it, just in different sections...or has that changed?
> 
> I am having a happier day today, even though I spend half of it in the hospital. I am feeling a bit better, I heard from my daughter and I am about to go have a long winter's nap!


Ok, ok, we'll move to Kamloops and we can all just go visit the mall now and then!

I'm glad you are having a happier day today!

Mine is happy because all the things we put on ebay sold (not big bucks, but every penny counts), and I am getting ready to list a ton more.

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Feb 2, 2009)

Barbara when you come visit me you can walk to the Mall its about 5 minute from my door.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2009)

When you visit me you can fly to the Alix's Mall, it's only an hour away!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 2, 2009)

It's settled then!

Barbara


----------



## xmemex (Feb 2, 2009)

I love people's happy days!  It's good to hear about


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2009)

OK, I'm waffling today. I'm happy then grumpy. I want to lean into the happy and stay there. Anyone got some good Happy they can share?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 23, 2009)

Alix said:


> OK, I'm waffling today. I'm happy then grumpy. I want to lean into the happy and stay there. Anyone got some good Happy they can share?






going to have all 4 kids today..For some that's a boat load of work for me it's heaven with real hugs and kisses
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2009)

OK, that is DEFINITELY happy! Thanks for sharing. I will now think of you getting hugs all around and that makes me smile everytime.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 25, 2009)

The carpenter from the restoration company just left after installing vanity number 2.  It fits, it looks wonderful and it is done!!! (see "Venting" for yesterday's saga).

And, we have a plumber coming to discuss the replacement of our sink that didn't leak before he reinstalled it!

Plus, I woke up this morning almost totally pain and swelling free!

Today is a happy day!


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2009)

WAHOO! Laurie that IS a Happy Day. Glad the vanity is all worked out. LOL. What a saga!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, Alix!  Very soon this whole bizarre thing with the flood will be over and we will be left with a beautiful home.

As for my pain level, the snow that is falling made it rise a little, but not enough to dampen (or freeze in this case) my spirits!

No plumber yet, but one step at a time!


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2009)

One foot ahead of the other. Keep on going. I"m glad things are getting better!


----------



## Nils Hoyum (Feb 25, 2009)

I had a good day. The weather was so nice I wore a light jacket! I got a lot of work done today. And the site is getting more popular each day. Now I just need to get dinner and it will be a perfect day!


----------



## Alix (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Nils, isn't it nice when the weather isn't so bitter? I'm glad you had a good day.

Today is shaping up nicely for me so far. I had a GREAT sleep, got to sleep in a bit and then woke up to a body that felt wonderful, no aches, pulls, strains or anything. (Yoga last night) Coffee is brewing and it smells yummy. Kids have a day off so they are still sleeping and its all peaceful here. I get to see my niece and her new baby today as they have just flown in for a visit. I'M SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 26, 2009)

I love good days and i love to hear when others are having good days also.


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2009)

Day off today. Got up and had some coffee with my sweetie before he went to work. The temperature is climbing (only -10C right now!), there isn't a cloud to be seen in the blue blue sky and there is a cute little chickadee singing, "Here Sweetie" in my hawthorn tree. He brought some buddies too, there are a couple of rosy finches out there trying to shove the sparrow bullies off the feeder. The house is quiet and there is fresh coffee in my cup. Ah! Life is sweet.


----------



## Dina (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm glad to hear of everyone's happy day.  It makes me feel better after all I'm going through right now.  Thanks for the happy thread Alix!


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2009)

My pleasure Dina. And heres hoping you will have happy things to share soon. Hugs my dear friend, you are always in my prayers.


----------



## Dina (Feb 27, 2009)

Alix said:


> My pleasure Dina. And heres hoping you will have happy things to share soon. Hugs my dear friend, you are always in my prayers.


Thank you Alix.  It's mostly middle life issues that will soon be taken care of with hormones.  It's the crappiest stuff to go through really.  Hope you don't reach that point any time soon.  Love ya my friend.


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2009)

So far so good Dina! I figure my first hot flash will also be my last! I run hot all the time so I figure I may spontaneously combust if I ever have a hot flash!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 27, 2009)

Alix said:


> So far so good Dina! I figure my first hot flash will also be my last! I run hot all the time so I figure I may spontaneously combust if I ever have a hot flash!



I know what you mean, Alix.  Buck always said he could use me to heat a room I was so warm all the time.  Believe me, menopause was no picnic.  I nearly DID spontaneously combust when the hot flashes came on.  Luckily my fabulous doctor relieved me of my "parts" and put me on hormones.  Life is good and now I'm almost completely off the hormones.

My "Happy Day" is that the insurance adjuster finally came out this morning to view the house damage from the wind storm that happened after the ice storm.  Pray I get a good report for $$$ for repairs.


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2009)

Fingers crossed and prayers acoming Katie.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 3, 2009)

Other than the fact my DH is sick in bed with a cold, today has been a very happy day for me!

1.  I saw the surgeon and while there is nothing he can do to make the pain I have right now go away any time soon, it WILL go away and I can resume a normal life in every respect without damaging the leg further.  I can go back to my catering/cake business, I can drive, go to pool therapy, walk, etc.  It will just be time but it will improve.  I already have some of the mobility I lost over the last two months back!

2.  While I will have to still use a cane for what might be quite awhile, DH took me to buy a real snazzy multicoloured ladies cane with butterflies all over it instead of the clunky black man's cane I have been using!  It almost makes me want to go out walking just to show it off!

3.  The flooring company called today and they will be coming out to finish the job on Friday...the day before my Dad moves in!  We will have bathroom floors and all the carpet edges will be neatly finished!

4.  My daughter is coming over on Friday night to help me do the final cleaning before my Dad moves in.  It will be the first time we have been face to face since we had to ask them to leave in July.  And it was HER idea!

5.  My father is feeling much better just knowing he will be here on Saturday and will not be alone any more!  That makes my day very happy.

So, the leg is on its way to improvement with no new setbacks, our house is on the verge of being finished, there is a possibility of an renewed relationship with DD and SIL (though trust will take awhile) and arrangements for my father are coming together.....This is a very happy day indeed!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 3, 2009)

Katie E said:


> My "Happy Day" is that the insurance adjuster finally came out this morning to view the house damage from the wind storm that happened after the ice storm.  Pray I get a good report for $$$ for repairs.



My prayers are with you, Katie.  I understand all too well about waiting on insurance adjusters.


----------



## Alix (Mar 3, 2009)

Laurie, Happy Day indeed!! YAY!


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 4, 2009)

a big happy maidrite day to everyone


----------



## Dina (Mar 4, 2009)

I have been sleeping like a baby since Saturday night with my yoga exercises.  The month of depression is over and I'm back on my feet again...darn perimenopause.  I worked today, after 3 weeks of not being called to work, and the students gave me lots of hugs and love.  They made me feel so useful and validated.  I'm happy again and life is great!


----------



## Dina (Mar 4, 2009)

Katie E said:


> I know what you mean, Alix.  Buck always said he could use me to heat a room I was so warm all the time.  Believe me, menopause was no picnic.  I nearly DID spontaneously combust when the hot flashes came on.  Luckily my fabulous doctor relieved me of my "parts" and put me on hormones.  Life is good and now I'm almost completely off the hormones.
> 
> My "Happy Day" is that the insurance adjuster finally came out this morning to view the house damage from the wind storm that happened after the ice storm.  Pray I get a good report for $$$ for repairs.


 
BTW Katie,Did you take the bioidentical hormones?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 4, 2009)

Dina said:


> BTW Katie,Did you take the bioidentical hormones?



I'd love to answer your question, but I don't know what bioidentical hormones are.  Guess if I don't, then I probably aren't taking them.


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 4, 2009)

A happy day is coming home after being away 6 days, and the 9 year old cat we just inherited actually missed us. Long story short, she was an outside cat, real skranny, never got fed.   She was so glad to see us home.  Now she's happily sleepy on her blanky on the end of our bed.


----------



## Alix (Mar 4, 2009)

AWWWW! Thats so nice Loprraine. I'm glad she missed you.


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 4, 2009)

i like the lion pic, maidrite. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 4, 2009)

Will you all follow me, I am on top of the world, NOW WHAT


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 4, 2009)

I just demonstrated the church website I have been building to the board member in charge and she loved it!  I mean REALLY LOVED IT!  There were no bad comments at all.  We made decisions together on some things to change, but she said I captured exactly what they were looking for.  This was quite a feat seeing as no one would let me know WHAT they were looking for! 

Wow, two happy days in a row!  I am on a roll!


----------



## Alix (Mar 5, 2009)

Can animals get our viruses? Yeesh! I've cleaned up more...stuff in the last two days than should be allowed! The weather outside is howling and cold and snowy but I'm in a great mood anyway. Our driveway has a drift so big we likely won't be able to drive down it without some serious shovelling and yet...I'm singing. No concrete reason to be happy, and plenty of reasons to be cranky and yet...Its a good day!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 5, 2009)

Alix, I totally understand what you mean and congratulations on having a good day despite the circumstances!  

And in answer to your question, yes, animals get conditions much like our colds and flu, if it keeps up I would at the very least call the vet.


----------



## Dina (Mar 5, 2009)

Katie E said:


> I'd love to answer your question, but I don't know what bioidentical hormones are. Guess if I don't, then I probably aren't taking them.


Bioidentical Hormones, BHRT, Bio-identical Hormones, bioidenticals, Bioidentical Hormone Therapy for Menopause  It's a natural form of hormone derived from plants.  I got my first prescription today and hope they help.


----------

